# Best suited looped tubes for 3/8 steel.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe that looped 2040s is the best suited looped tubes platform for 3/8 steel ball, am i wrong ?

I just ordered some 3/8 and im thinking what bandsets should i make for it


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Single 2040 will be more than sufficient, but if you want the convenience of looped tubes, then 2040 is best. You can make singles instantly changeable by tying a short loop, about 2 inches folded back on itself on the fork end.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I use 3/8 and 7/16 steel and shoot 20/40s all the time accurate for me out to 60 feet.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Single 2040 will be more than sufficient, but if you want the convenience of looped tubes, then 2040 is best. You can make singles instantly changeable by tying a short loop, about 2 inches folded back on itself on the fork end.


Thanks for all of the information. what kind of speed i will get with looped 2040's at 550% ? and at 480% ?


----------

